# How much is owed to the bondholders?



## Brendan Burgess (2 Mar 2011)

Figures released today by the Central Bank



|Senior Bonds Guaranteed|Senior Bonds Unguaranteed Secured |Senior Bonds Unguaranteed Unsecured |Subordinated Bonds
ILP |4,704 |2,999| 1,156 |1,203


|Senior Bonds Guaranteed|Senior Bonds Unguaranteed Secured |Senior Bonds Unguaranteed Unsecured |Subordinated Bonds
 AIB| 6,063 |2,765 |5,872 |2,601
 BOI| 6,178| 12,284 |5,164 |2,751
 EBS |1,025 |1,991 |472 |65
 Total |13,266 |17,040 |11,508| 5,417

|Senior Bonds Guaranteed|Senior Bonds Unguaranteed Secured |Senior Bonds Unguaranteed Unsecured |Subordinated Bonds
 Anglo|2,963| 0 |3,147 |145
 INBS |0| 0 |601 |175
 Total |2,963 |0 |3,748| 320*Ownership of these bonds

*

other covered banks|15
Irish residents|16.5
Non-Irish residents and IFSC companies|30.5
Total|62Source:Séamus Coffey


----------



## Taxi Driver (4 Mar 2011)

Now that we know how much is in play.  The next question is who holds it.  A subsequent piece to one linked above suggests that the banks themsevles hold about a quarter of each other's bonds.







This gives a total of €79 billion as opposed to the €63.4 billion in this week's release so I'm not sure it stacks up.  There seems to be some issue with "self-held" bonds.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Mar 2011)

Hi Taxi Driver

Great link. Thanks

The correct figure of bonds owed to third parties is €63.4 billion. The self-held bonds have no significance.  If AIB burns its self-held bonds, it's not burning anyone other than itself.


----------

